# Questions about water



## The_Fish (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello,

i don't want to get on nerves with silly questions about watering, but i'm new here and didn't find any answer to my questions reading older threads.
So first: 3 years ago i got from an old woman in our neighborhood a quite
big and old collection of Paphiopedilum from her died husband. As a child i was very often in his greenhouse, fascinated by this beautiful plants, but i never began to collect. Now 30 years later i got this present ( 120 old plants, all nature forms, a few primary hybrids), addicted to this hobby and try to learn from foreign experiences ( because i had only three years to make my own ones) to grow them. So i read a lot about temperature, light etc., it works in my apartment quite well,the plants seem to be healthy growing.
But i worry with my water. i can't use rainwater so i begin to use osmosis water fertilizing it up to 250-350 µs. till here no problem, BUT: ph is something at 5, if i try to get it higher direction neutral, µs is going into dead zone (2000…), so what can i do, or is the ph value not so important, so i don't have to make thoughts about it?
I tried different fertilizer, but maybe not the right one?
thanks for helping me,
Falk

PS: sorry for my english, i'm not used to write since my school time...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2014)

Stop worrying, everything sounds fine. your pH of 5.0 should be great if all other minor chemicals are also available.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to Slippertalk!

I agree with Rick -- you sound like you are doing fine. And your English is fine, also.


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to Slippertalk from KY.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 18, 2014)

Your English is great!

Welcome from New York!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome.
Your water is fine with the fertilizer. The pH is fine.


----------



## The_Fish (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you very much all for your warm welcome and helping me with my question!
So i'll go on with my water playing and hope my green friends will be thankful growing!
Hello from rainy berlin,
Falk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

Haha! I used to go out with a woman in Kreutzburg!


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------

